# Dwarf cichlid ID please



## maynardwix (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, I got this cichlid for my planted tank, have no clue what it is. This is the best pic I got of it, if you need a better one let me know I can try to get one.










Thanks :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like that blue headed variant of _Apistogramma borelli_ but am no apisto guy ... am sure *DBS* or *Apistomaster* will chime in though.


----------



## maynardwix (Oct 29, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Looks like that blue headed variant of _Apistogramma borelli_ but am no apisto guy ... am sure *DBS* or *Apistomaster* will chime in though.


Thanks so much for the input, i just got a few better pics, hope they help a bit more.


----------



## alaskan_aquaristJW (Oct 14, 2007)

definately apistogramma, and a looker at that! nice blue streaks!


----------



## maynardwix (Oct 29, 2007)

alaskan_aquaristJW said:


> definately apistogramma, and a looker at that! nice blue streaks!


Thanks, it is a young one, about an inch, maybe a little less. Is it a nice one? The pet shop had a couple others, I'm thinking of going back and getting them. These were the only dwarfs they had like this, I think thats why they didn't know what they were.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Apistogramma sp. "Steel Blue".
The exact origin of this particular sp. is still unknown but is speculated to be a hybrid.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

straitjacketstar said:


> Apistogramma sp. "Steel Blue".
> The exact origin of this particular sp. is still unknown but is speculated to be a hybrid.


Yup, I agree. I only ever see males for sale in LFS. Just be carefull when keeping multiple males in a community tank.


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, I agree too, it's an _A. sp. _"Steel blue" you can see page 928 Mergus Cichlid Atlas, RÃ¶mer.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

This species has been the source of much discussion among Apisto specialists since it first appeared. The general consensus is that it is a hybrid species that is propogated in Asia. It seems to have mixed features of fish from both the caetei and resticulosa complexes.

As has already been noted, it is very rare to find a female of this species. There are a few accounts of breeding this species. Here is a good account of keeping and breeding this species.

http://forum.apistogramma.com/showthread.php?t=3552

DC


----------



## maynardwix (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info, I just went to the store where I purchased it today and they have it listed now as a "blue headed aggaze peacock", obviously they have no idea, i think they made the name up. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

> "blue headed aggaze peacock",


This is why common names lead to confusion...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

In vancouver area the same fish is called either "steel blue borelli" or "blue headed borelli" :lol:


----------



## maynardwix (Oct 29, 2007)

illy-d said:


> > "blue headed aggaze peacock",
> 
> 
> This is why common names lead to confusion...


Yea, I knew the common name they provided wasn't accurate, specially since I tried to search it and nothing came up. That shop is known for not having the correct names for thier fish, so I knew I'd have to find out for myself what it was. As for the "blue headed aggaze peacock", that name is so far off, I think they pulled that one out of thin air.


----------

